# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS >  برنامه نویسی سیمبیان با vb.net

## mohanad1993

سلام
میشه با vb.net واسه سیمبیان برنامه نوشت :متفکر: 
اگه میشه چطوری :افسرده: 
ممنون :لبخند:

----------

